# Has anyone treated there SA on there own?



## Myself (Dec 27, 2004)

Anybody cured or controlled your SA on your own? I mean, no help by doctors or medician? Is it possible? Maybe with books, eating, thoughts? If so please post. Thanks


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

My SA isn't cured, but it's definitely controlled. No medication, but guidance from a therapist every couple months is helping keep me on track.

Oddly, my path to recovery started when I became suicidal. I managed to bend the suicidal thoughts into fearlessness--nothing to lose. At the same time, I kept my rational thinking, and the result is that I can do whatever I feel is appropriate without fear.

My main problem right now is simply having things in common with people I meet--I don't do enough "stuff" yet to have much in common with people. This is where my self-therapy is focused right now: getting out and doing more 

-Ryan


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I think its possible if you are willing to help yourself first, instead of relying on 'quick fixes' and other people can't exactly fix you either, therapists do alot of assuming but don't really know what its like, unless they too suffer, therapists i've seen didn't have it, nor did they help. I think online has some great websites that offers information on defeating it on your own, there's the process of healthy living and taking social steps that's required to beat it. 
I beleive that SA is mainly based upon unassurance, so getting out is really reassuring and eventually, you just adjust.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

Myself said:


> Anybody cured or controlled your SA on your own? I mean, no help by doctors or medician? Is it possible? Maybe with books, eating, thoughts? If so please post. Thanks


yes i have, i got dr richards CBT sent to me free by a nice guy here who ordered it. i did most of it, i read books and i challenged myself every day and overcame my fears. look about 5 months i think. then a few more to get myself together.


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

It took me quite awhile but I was also dealing with a damaging family experience as well. Never the less I did build my confidence and my abilities to the point of feeling very calm and sure more often than not....

Books were very important to help me figure myself out and to build good interpersonal and social skills which is where much of my confidence and sureness have come from......

I have also done quite a lot of CBT (on my own) and similar approaches to recognizing, challenging and changing unrealistict, flawed and damaging thoughts and thought patterns....

I think I'm a success story in that I interact with people and only feel anxiety very rarely and actually more often enjoy people....

I did an earlier post in this section, Triumphs Over Social Anxiety titled "I've Had Good Success Getting Past Social Anxiety" (Dec 9th), a somewhat in depth account of my experience of getting past SA, check it out there if you'd like to see....

AllTheBest
John H


----------



## Myself (Dec 27, 2004)

If you guys could post some links or whatever that would be great! BTW, whats a CBT? hehe


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

it stands for Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, the use of it is that you start analysing negative thoughts you have when fear comes up, and that you rationalise them

example:
That person didn't smile at me, she must hate me!
==> Maybe she had a bad day, maybe she would have smiled at me on any other day.


Correct me if I'm wrong about this, I just started reading about CBT, someone knows any good books about it?


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

I have not been cured yet, but I have made improvments, and am working towards what I would consider a full recovery, or being able to function on my own.

Medications, CBT, thearpy, have all failed to help me. And actually I started feeling better when I quit therapy, less depressed, more motivated and willing to try. For me I think the only way to do this is by myself. I'm a lot different than I used to be, it's almost scary, but it's for the better.

I believe that medications, and therapy complicate the situation and make me frustrated and confused, but allowing myself instead of forcing myself has worked a lot.


----------



## tryptich (Nov 11, 2004)

I was never diagnosed and I've made no effort to seek professional help. I decided I had SA, decided things weren't going how I'd like, joined my college newspaper and got my first job. I transfered from my junior college (and my junior college newspaper.) I live eight hours from home in a city where I didn't know anyone. And I just got hired as a writer for my university's student paper. The editors were impressed with my clippings and my interview was all smooth butter on toast. 
I don't know what to say about how I helped myself except to say I put myself in situations I'd have to struggle with. Okay, kiddo: sink or swim. And swimming just appealed to me more.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm massively different from 3-4 years ago. I can't really remember how or why I started to change though. I guess I got stubborn. I went through a lot of **** inside my head and finally got to the point where I told myself I wouldn't let S.A. control me anymore. It still comes up but not nearly as intense.

Something that has helped me was reading and listening to a lot of self-help books. I'm not talking about the ones that baby you because I believe they do nothing for you but prep you. I think you have to make a decision on your own terms and mean it and just dedicate yourself to overcoming it. I think you'll find that by doing the things you fear, and by coming out of them alive(just teasin'), you'll realize it wasn't so bad in the first place. Think of these fearful situations as steps. Conquer the first step step move on to the next bigger obstacle. Just take baby steps. No matter how many people might disagree with me, positive self-talk and positive goals are VERY important. Be kind to yourself. Don't expect too much too soon, and don't pressure yourself with thinking you must always stay positive. Give your mind relaxation time. When you get discouraged read an inspiring story or hear another's testimony.

Anxiety is nothing but a negative perception. Most of the time it has nothing to do with or how people respond to you or stare or w/e. You can actually use your anxiety as cue points to take action. You have to start from scratch and work up. Don't expect things to happen in a month or even a year. When you believe something so deeply, it's hard to let go. Think about where you want to be or how you'd like to be and then remember that through your process. It's important to just be kind to yourself. Try to remember it's a learning process like how riding a bicycle for the first time. It takes dedication and practice. You wouldn't even get on that bike if you hadn't had hopes to succeed. Seek a counselor who can guide you in the process or some type of mentor that cares enough to help you through this. If none are available Id be glad to offer you assistance ([email protected]). I've learned that having anger and resentment for others, selfishness, bitterness, etc... all that will bring you down and others around you. You have to make the decision to battle this one step at a time. Give yourself a reason why you want to and make it very promising. Remember be kind to yourself during the process. Things don't just happen overnight. You only fail if you do nothing. It's ok to fail if you try because by trying you go through these phases of understanding and development. It's only right that you fall and become discouraged, but it's when we give up on ourselves is when we are halted and usually our negativity takes the best of us. I hope this was useful to you.


----------

